# wasted spark coils and wires



## lostwabbit (Sep 25, 2007)

i'm lookig to get rid of the 16v distributor and looking to upgrade to next megasquirt. i want to use an ABA bottom and a 16v head. i was going to get a ms1v3. i just want to see how much coilpacks cost and where i can find them.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

There's an almost infinite choice for coilpacks from GM DIS style either stock or aftermarket, Ford EDIS style both stock and aftermarket, AEG coilpack, etc, etc.


----------



## CanadianCabby (Sep 1, 2006)

034 sells a nice coil pack


----------



## ABA Scirocco (May 30, 2001)

need_a_VR6 said:


> There's an almost infinite choice for coilpacks from GM DIS style either stock or aftermarket, Ford EDIS style both stock and aftermarket, AEG coilpack, etc, etc.


Paul, do you know if there's a COP available that fits properly in a VW 16v head, preferably one with a built-in igniter?


----------



## lostwabbit (Sep 25, 2007)

i was looking for the something like the electromotive coils. is there a name for this style? trying not to look too stupid.


----------



## ABA Scirocco (May 30, 2001)

You mean something that looks like this? It's a normal two tower GM ignition coil.


----------



## Prof315 (Jan 5, 2009)

Here's a link on how I use GM/electromotive style coil packs and direct fire: http://www.diyautotune.com/diysotm/diy_stud_of_the_month.html The DEC 2009 article


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

That's pretty trick!

I don't know what COP's fit the 16v head.


----------



## ABA Scirocco (May 30, 2001)

I had a closer look at a 16v head today, even if I could find COPs that fit perfectly, the valve cover doesn't really provide any way to secure the COPs, and I really don't like the idea of a simple friction fit to secure them. So, plan B, find some COPs that are approximately the right diameter and about 1/4-1/2" too long, then I could take a piece of billet aluminium, maybe 1.5 wide and about the length of the valve cover, attach that to the top of the valve cover and machine it to accept the COPs and drill and tap it to secure the COPs. If I ever get around to doing this, I'll post up pictures and part numbers.


----------



## CanadianCabby (Sep 1, 2006)

jarrod from SCCH uses hyabusa cop's on his rabbit.. they dont need to be bolted down either


----------



## ABA Scirocco (May 30, 2001)

Got any details?


----------



## CanadianCabby (Sep 1, 2006)

i dunno the new search sucks... his name is XKROMX or something like that... his website has pics of his car but no pics of the coils, but i have seen them on here... theres been threads about it before


----------



## CanadianCabby (Sep 1, 2006)

http://www.amazon.com/1999-Suzuki-Hayabusa-Ignition-Coils/dp/B001BPZDAK


----------



## JettaConA-G60 (Jan 30, 2006)

what about the cop's from the new fsi? should fit in the head no??


----------



## SportyB5 (Jun 4, 2005)

*More to add*

I've just picked up an MS3 and am interested also in getting rid of the distributor. I have a ABA 8v and also have a 16v head but I don't think I have all that is needed to mate the two together.

Are you guys using the OEM VR sensor to power ignition? I would like to keep the OEM look if possible.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

Yeah a bunch of us are using or have used stock crank sensors.


----------

